# Hop Rhizomes wanted



## Fendercaster (27/12/15)

Hello all, 
I know that the season for requesting hop rhizomes is well out, but i thought id ask and get in early. Im a keen gardener and even keener brewer. I am seeing if anyone has any hops this coming season that i could purchase or pick up? Im on the south coast of NSW. 
But if there ia any recommendations or different directions that would be much appreciated.
I am interested in any hop types but looking for 3+ types.
Thanks in advance.
Fendercaster


----------



## Yob (27/12/15)

Loads in winter mate, keepyour eye out.. Some folks even give them away


----------



## mkj (27/12/15)

If you can find someone with a plant cuttings in a pot under a plastic bag work well too in growing season.


----------



## DU99 (27/12/15)

Read this post
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89189-fridges-650l-chest-freezer-random-stuff-sydney-maybe-bris/


----------



## Mardoo (28/12/15)

Have a go at Victoria and Chinook. They both taste great, grow like the clappers and are solid producers. I'm quite partial to Mt. Hood for the same reasons.


----------



## Fendercaster (28/12/15)

Thanks everyone. If anyone has a list for ones for when the season comes. Please put me down for some. Ill keep on the look out and today ill chat to one of my local brewries and see what he can do for me too. Appreciate everyones input.


----------



## Fendercaster (29/2/16)

Hi all, just thought id bump this thread as i am still looking. I may have some when my local brewry is ready, but i am heading south in may to tasmania via melbourne. Just seeing if anyone knows of places or people there that will have any varietys at that time.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (29/2/16)

Most people are still harvesting, not the right time for zomes mate.. Winter


----------



## Fendercaster (1/3/16)

Yob said:


> Most people are still harvesting, not the right time for zomes mate.. Winter


 Yeah i know. Thanks though. I was just seeing as im happy for anything at the moment and doesnt hurt to ask. Ill keep my eye on here and ask around further. I missed last years as i only just bought my place and didnt get a chance. 
Soon. Soon.


----------



## Antsvb (25/5/16)

I'm chasing some this year too please. NSW based. Anywhere from Tea Gardens-Muswellbrook to Mosman-Ryde-Parramatta.
Thanks


----------



## hoppy2B (27/5/16)

Diggers garden shop in the Adelaide Botanic Gardens had little Cascade plants in pots when I was there about a month ago. I know that doesn't help you fellas in NSW, but if anyone has a Diggers store near them it might be worth a look.


----------



## barls (27/5/16)

if i can get off my arse this year ill be trimming mine at some stage.


----------



## DU99 (28/5/16)

should tip mine out the pot and see what it look's like..


----------



## CheekyPanda (28/5/16)

Yeah you should do that DU99. What do you have in those pots?


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/16)

Here you go:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/91091-Chinook-and-Victoria-rhizomes-for-sale

The good Dr.'s rhizomes are solid and vigorous as you could hope for. Well worth the $.


----------



## DU99 (29/5/16)

CP...a "victoria" rhizome..


----------



## yum beer (29/5/16)

Some have popped up on ebay.


----------



## Matplat (29/5/16)

Ive got goldings and cluster that I'm happy to dig out of their pots if anyone is interested in purchasing?

Alternatively I am also happy to sell them in their pots undisturbed.....


----------



## Fendercaster (29/5/16)

Hi guys. Interested in some, im in NSW.


----------



## Mightypns (29/5/16)

I'll have some Cascade & Victoria when i dig em up in a few weeks.
Located Canberra.

Edited: My bad listed as galaxy but i actually have Vic.


----------



## barls (29/5/16)

Mightypns said:


> I'll have some Cascade & Galaxy when i dig em up in a few weeks.
> Located Canberra.


isn't galaxy a propriety hop?


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/5/16)

barls said:


> isn't galaxy a propriety hop?


I remember this coming up in another thread RE: proprietary hops, the restrictions being they can't be cultivated for commercial use/sale.
However can be cultivated for cross breading/personal use. Getting your hands on a cultivar is entirely another matter.


----------



## CheekyPanda (29/5/16)

DU99 said:


> CP...a "victoria" rhizome..


Cool, I've ordered a few from DrSmurto.

I'm really keen on getting some Centennial if I can find anybody that has some.


----------

